# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Logran control vectorial de la malaria con nueva técnica de riego del cultivo de arroz en Lambayeque

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Gobierno regional presentará resultados de proyecto*  *Ferreñafe, nov. 11 (ANDINA).-* Con el fin de dar a conocer los beneficios de la técnica de riego con secas intermitentes en el cultivo de arroz para el control de la malaria, el gobierno regional de Lambayeque presentará este viernes los resultados obtenidos durante la campaña 2008-2009 en el distrito de Pítipo, provincia de Ferreñafe.  
Más de 40 agricultores que poseen 124 hectáreas fueron beneficiados con el proyecto Impacto de la técnica de riego de arroz con secas intermitentes en el control vectorial de la malaria y el desarrollo sostenible del ecosistema local, en el distrito de Pítipo. 
Esta nueva forma de agricultura y salud sostenible, que consiste en reducir el uso de agua, pero se obtiene una mejor producción del cereal, se dio gracias al apoyo de la Dirección General de Salud Ambiental (Digesa) y el aporte financiero del Centro Internacional de Investigaciones para el Desarrollo (IDRC) de Canadá.  
Su implementación en Pítipo se inició en el año 2005 a través de un convenio bilateral de donación del Ministerio de Salud (Minsa) con la Agencia de Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional (USAID). 
Debido a los beneficiosos resultados obtenidos en dicha etapa, el consejo lambayecano declaró en 2006 como prioridad la aplicación de la técnica de riego con secas intermitentes para el cultivo de arroz, considerándola como una política de desarrollo regional. 
La técnica consiste en reemplazar el actual manejo de agua de inundación por secas intermitentes en la fase vegetativa del cultivo. Ello permite ahorrar recurso hídrico, incrementar la producción, cuidar el medio ambiente al proteger el suelo, y controlar los vectores de la malaria. 
La ceremonia de presentación de los logros se efectuará en el auditorio de la Dirección Regional de Agricultura a las 09:00 horas.  *Foto: Gobierno regional de Lambayeque*Temas similares: Artículo: Producción de arroz cáscara aumentó en 37.6 % por cosechas en Lambayeque, Piura y San Martín Artículo: Recursos hídricos garantizan campaña de arroz y algodón en Chancay - Lambayeque Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo envió proyecto de ley para mejorar control en pago de Impuesto a la Venta de Arroz Pilado Artículo: Minag inaugura nueva sede en Río Chillón para ampliar control de flora y fauna silvestre Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana

----------

